# Using Vinegar to balance PH



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

Hey folks! I know there are PH↑ and PH↓ products but has anyone used vinegar to make the PH slightly more acidic? 

I was testing my well water at home and it's closer to a PH of 7.6 so I was thinking of using vinegar to reduce my soil PH since I already have that on hand and the soil PH is a little on the high side.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> Hey folks! I know there are PH↑ and PH↓ products but has anyone used vinegar to make the PH slightly more acidic?
> 
> I was testing my well water at home and it's closer to a PH of 7.6 so I was thinking of using vinegar to reduce my soil PH since I already have that on hand and the soil PH is a little on the high side.ergar


I have heard using vinegar in larger amounts is bad for plants and can cause other bad things too, best off just getting a 16oz of this PH down it will last forever a few drops are all you will need to drop 7.6 down to 6.7ish fast.
A few small drops be careful strong stuff
https://www.amazon.com/General-Hydr.../dp/B00CJID1I4/ref=psdc_3752891_t1_B000FG0FA4


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have heard using vinegar in larger amounts is bad for plants and can cause other bad things too, best off just getting a 16oz of this PH down it will last forever a few drops are all you will need to drop 7.6 down to 6.7ish fast.
> A few small drops be careful strong stuff
> https://www.amazon.com/General-Hydr.../dp/B00CJID1I4/ref=psdc_3752891_t1_B000FG0FA4



Bah, I figured that would be the round about answer I got. PH↓ is ordered. I did add some vinegar water mixed at a rate of 3/4 cup apple cider vinegar to 1 gallon of water. Just a touch though since I have to feed her tomorrow.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 22, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> Bah, I figured that would be the round about answer I got. PH↓ is ordered. I did add some vinegar water mixed at a rate of 3/4 cup apple cider vinegar to 1 gallon of water. Just a touch though since I have to feed her tomorrow.


How about baking soda, that will bring the PH down in a pinch.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> How about baking soda, that will bring the PH down in a pinch.



Can't say I ever would have thunk about using baking soda? Have you used it before? If so did you mix it with water or just comb into the soil or growing medium?


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 22, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> Can't say I ever would have thunk about using baking soda? Have you used it before? If so did you mix it with water or just comb into the soil or growing medium?


Mix it the water, Try a tsp 1st in a gallon and measure the Ph you shouldn't need that much. The Ph will be close to 7


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Mix it the water, Try a tsp 1st in a gallon and measure the Ph you shouldn't need that much. The Ph will be close to 7



Good to know, thanks for the info JoseyWales!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> Bah, I figured that would be the round about answer I got. PH↓ is ordered. I did add some vinegar water mixed at a rate of 3/4 cup apple cider vinegar to 1 gallon of water. Just a touch though since I have to feed her tomorrow.


Let us know if that amount of vinegar had any effect that you could see ?


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Let us know if that amount of vinegar had any effect that you could see ?



Will do! Here's hoping it doesn't have any adverse reactions.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## JTDS2011 (Sep 23, 2021)

A couple bucks on the right bottles is definitely worth it compared to side options like this


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 23, 2021)

.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Sep 23, 2021)

These were my White Distilled Vinegar
test results, but like some poster said just by Ph down for the long run-
My Vinegar Testing results::

“ Vinegar white distilled-
  has a pH of 2.5 “
(Stl city water pH @ ~9.5 alkalinity very high not good for plant)
    1 Gal of H2O you need about  3/8 teaspoon ( just under 1/2teaspoon )
&
   5 gallons you need
3.25 tsp S/B ~6.2–6.6 ph
((Make sure water sits for at least one day before putting on plants, chlorine needs to evaporate.))



Article:
“Changing Soil pH to
Match Plant Needs”
Excerpt:
—“A soil with a pH of 6 is ten times more acidic than a soil with a pH of 7.

Neutral pH is 7.0. A soil with a pH lower than 7 is an acidic soil. A soil with pH higher than 7 is an alkaline soil.

Soil acidity determines the availability of mineral nutrients for your vegetables. In alkaline soils, phosphorous, iron, and zinc are limited. In acidic soil, calcium and magnesium are less available to plants.

Ways to Lower Soil pH (Make Soil Acidic)
Soil pH can be lowered by half a point—from 7.0 to 6.5, for example—by increasing soil nitrogen. Adding compost, manure, or organic soil amendments
like gardening sulfur.

((oops just remembered you’re using well water with a lower alkalinity…!
Not city water with extremely high alkalinity Missouri lime stone !))


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Oh and when you start feeding Nutes (if you plan to do salt nutes from bottle) get a big bottle of PH plus you will need it after most mixings , unless your water already has a high PH most times


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Might help you down the road


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Sep 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh and when you start feeding Nutes (if you plan to do salt nutes from bottle) get a big bottle of PH plus you will need it after most mixings , unless your water already has a high PH most times


Hey thnx, love the soil chart
(don’t want to steal the show but I guess these sites are to help everybody.)

Do you use distilled water or properly pH water when testing soil ?
I guess I should be doing that!!!

(in the past I didn’t test pH so this grow I have been using pH of 6 to 6.5 & FF Nuits  schedule, Black cow cow manure, Hoffman Ck manure pellets & Black stripe molasses, for nutrients…)
I have not tested the soil pH yet ???


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> Hey thnx, love the soil chart
> (don’t want to steal the show but I guess these sites are to help everybody.)
> 
> Do you use distilled water or properly pH water when testing soil ?
> ...


Most will test nute water (if any nutes added) after mixing all together after sitting 24 hrs if chlorinated . once you have the desired PH let it sit for short time and check PH.
If good PH value is measured then water , I then check my runoff in a catch tray to see what comes out as to what is going in. I will slightly adjust next feed up or down depending what PH the runoff was last time,\
   You can also do a soil slury test as shown here


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 23, 2021)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> How about baking soda, that will bring the PH down in a pinch.


I grow hydro inside, and good old Arm & Hammer is all I've ever used. Doesn't take much, either.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I grow hydro inside, and good old Arm & Hammer is all I've ever used. Doesn't take much, either.


good to knoiw


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 23, 2021)

DO NOT USE BAKING SODA IN SOIL. I did and lost my whole crop. 16 beautiful girls.


----------

